# Bait-check



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hey Guys -

I want to make my first kayak outing of this year over at Piney Run Reservoir (yes -- I know it's not pier or surf)

For the outing, I wanted to get some live minnows or shiners.

In the good 'ole days, that meant I'd make a run by Old Reisterstown B&T but I understand they're 'done'

Does anyone know of any place where I can get reservoir-OK'd aquatic bait in either northern Baltimore or Carrol County ?

The closest places I can come up w/ are out in Essex (Bowleys B&T) or Clydes. But those places aren't exactly on my way toward Piney Run -- they're actually in the opposite direction.

Any ideas ?

Mark


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

This might be a little out of your way but it's a small mom & pop place in Sunshine, MD on Rt. 97 and Rt. 650 intersection, it sits on the corner, white building accross from the PO, ( Triadelphia Reservoir ) is right down the road from it, they sell 3 sizes of minnows, worms and tackle and also have some great food to eat there or take with you. I hope this helps. TRIGGER


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks, I'll look it up


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*where are you coming from*

that would help.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I sent an email to DNR for the list of*

Maryland certified zebra mussel-free bait stores.

Not that you need to use them at Piney Run.

But since Liberty is just down the road and I know fishermane use them there; there has to be bait shops around that sell them.

And I got a list of them from the DNR. Can't say list is 100% accurate.

But here are some the area.


Angler's Retreat	923 Western Chapel Road	Westminster, MD 21157	410-848-9401
Baltimore County Hardware, Inc.	134 Chartley Drive	Reisterstown, MD 21136	410-833-3138
Grissly Archery & Hunt	7387 Washington Blvd., 104	Elkridge, MD 21075	410-796-6733
Hooked On Fishing, Inc.	6590 Old Waterlow Road	Elkridge, MD 21227	410-799-0020
Dick's Sporting Goods	221 Stemmers Run Road	Baltimore, MD 21221	410-391-0181
Fish Maryland	2030 Liberty Road	Eldersburg, MD 21784	410-795-1061
Liberty Hunting & Fishing	10800 Liberty Road	Randallstown, MD 21133	410-521-5245


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Fyi*

Fish Maryland 2030 Liberty Road Eldersburg, MD 21784 410-795-1061

Is Out of Business.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

Orest said:


> And I got a list of them from the DNR. Can't say list is 100% accurate.
> 
> But here are some the area.
> 
> ...


I can say that the list is positively NOT 100% accurate.......the above place has been closed for at least 15 years!


----------



## Lee.MD (Apr 10, 2010)

Hooked On Fishing, Inc. 6590 Old Waterlow Road Elkridge, MD 21227 410-799-0020

hmm. they are still in business? haven't seem them for a good while.

u need to check your list, before posting it.


----------

